# Interview number Req?



## Dave1982 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey guys. Quick question. I'm up for a Police officer job and a friend of mine told me that the hiring agency (Civil Servive) must interview at least double the number of people per position. Any truth to that? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

Dave1982 said:


> Hey guys. Quick question. I'm up for a Police officer job and a friend of mine told me that the hiring agency (Civil Servive) must interview at least double the number of people per position. Any truth to that? Thanks in advance.


Its not interview, it is send out cards to. The preliminary backgrounds, applications, and drug tests (normally) are first before interviews are even considered, followed by more thorough backgrounds. Each dept can do it differently in re interviews though. There is no requirement for them.


----------



## Dave1982 (Jul 21, 2006)

That makes a little more sense. Thanks for the timely response.


----------

